# Challenger Wholesale Investment Funds



## mmb (15 June 2010)

We've had these funds in our smsf for years and they've steadily been losing value - we're considering selling them to cut our losses, any advice?


----------



## Joe Blow (15 June 2010)

mmb said:


> any advice?




Hi mmb,

Welcome to ASF! 

Please note that it is not permitted for ASF members to offer you financial advice. Legally, only a licensed financial adviser can provide the kind of specific financial advice you have requested.

This link to ASIC's consumer website may assist you in finding good financial advice: Getting good advice

However, that being said, I will leave this thread open in case anyone wishes to make some general remarks about the fund you have mentioned.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 June 2010)

Funny cos im gona post a chart in the CGF - Challenger financial thread to see if anyone's got any ideas as to why the steady share price decline.


----------

